# The rack thread....



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

So I've started the first viv for my rack and plugged in some nozzles. This is what I have so far, about done for the night so updates tomorrow.










Need to move leaves about, add some moss, more plants, finish off the sides. Not sure if I'll leave one side clear. Also paint the bottom and have a bit of a tidy up with the wires etc.

I'll keep updating this thread with all the tanks for this rack and then at the end the rack itself.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good whats going in this one


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

stewie m said:


> looks good whats going in this one


I'm moving either the Azzies or Leucs into here.


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

where did you get your rack mate?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

gullywhippet said:


> where did you get your rack mate?


Through ebay. A company called Rocwing. About £70 I think.


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Through ebay. A company called Rocwing. About £70 I think.


nice one ill have a look,need something similar


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm moving either the Azzies or Leucs into here.


 
cool will look great with more plants


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stewie m said:


> cool will look great with more plants


Morgan hates plants. :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

So far so good. Will look awesome with more plants and frogs in there, really like the size of that viv.

Did you get the misting system from Richie?

:2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice keep it coming dude gonna really enjoy this :2thumb: i dunno you let someone into your home and they always want to see more:gasp:,whats going on in the tank above...... me wants to see Morgy's plants,that he hates:lol2: Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> So far so good. Will look awesome with more plants and frogs in there, really like the size of that viv.
> 
> Did you get the misting system from Richie?
> 
> :2thumb:


Nah I ordered the one from dartfrog, actually very impressed with it. SOOOO much quiter compared to the lucky reptile...!

Planting tonight, mainly foliage type stuff.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Nice keep it coming dude gonna really enjoy this :2thumb: i dunno you let someone into your home and they always want to see more:gasp:,whats going on in the tank above...... me wants to see Morgy's plants,that he hates:lol2: Stu


Same answer as before, leucs or azzies!

Caroline's had enough of fruit fly escapes so I won't be using the exo for darts! Guna shift the plants into these two vivs and use it for white's I think.

Then I have two 40 x 40 x 60 tall vivs to sort out on the top shelf. Won't be doing those for a while though, I'm not made of money!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Same answer as before, leucs or azzies!
> 
> Caroline's had enough of fruit fly escapes so I won't be using the exo for darts! Guna shift the plants into these two vivs and use it for white's I think.
> 
> Then I have two 40 x 40 x 60 tall vivs to sort out on the top shelf. Won't be doing those for a while though, I'm not made of money!


 yeah tell me about the dosh mate,no i wasn't asking about which frogs it looks from your pics that you have lots of pots in the tank above the one you are working on,thats what i was curious about. wanted to know more about how you do the plants thats all:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It will be a clay background, mixed with a bit of eco earth to darken the colour. I'm hoping to get some algae growth on it or even better, some tropical mosses.

I'm shying away from adding any extras to the background, drift wood etc as the more I build the more I realise I like to keep it simple and focus on plant growth. It's the plants that ultimately make a viv stand out.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It will be a clay background, mixed with a bit of eco earth to darken the colour. I'm hoping to get some algae growth on it or even better, some tropical mosses.
> 
> I'm shying away from adding any extras to the background, drift wood etc as the more I build the more I realise I like to keep it simple and focus on plant growth. It's the plants that ultimately make a viv stand out.


Yeah I like simple as well. I don't really do much to backgrounds, I literally have a gorilla glue back ground with some moss on it. It is growing nicely. I still need a couple more plants to liven it up and more leaf litter. Looking forward to seeing this with more plants, 

What plants have you got to plant it out with?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

For now whatever is in the other vivs, silver pothos, a few ferns, fittonias, anthuriums...Nothing too exciting but will cover at least one of them fairly well. I've made the substrate much more free draining than before.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

if you can recollect when having your first viv or know offhand, with the misting of that size tank in pic, how many litres of water would that use up in a week. a really rough idea would be helpful from yourself or anyone else who could generalize.

thanks


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> if you can recollect when having your first viv or know offhand, with the misting of that size tank in pic, how many litres of water would that use up in a week. a really rough idea would be helpful from yourself or anyone else who could generalize.
> 
> thanks


I'll measure and let you know in a week, unless someone has the answer.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll measure and let you know in a week, unless someone has the answer.


appreciate that, but unnecessary as it's not a special requirement. a general idea of someone will be suffice.

thanks again


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

All planted, didn't really need many. Plants need to straighten out a bit so no photos yet. May add a few broms but I'll give it a week then add the azureus I think.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> All planted, didn't really need many. Plants need to straighten out a bit so no photos yet. May add a few broms but I'll give it a week then add the azureus I think.


 
I think you should put pics on anyway. I really want to see what it looks like and im too impatient :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

No! The goosefoot plant is on it's side and I have no toothpicks to stand it up!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> No! The goosefoot plant is on it's side and I have no toothpicks to stand it up!


Ok I will have to wait then, just as long as you put them up soon.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gimme ten.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to see they fitted the rack alright after :whistling2:. That gorilla glue is not so bad to use is it
anyway glad your pleased with them, and i still think a group of terribilis in one of them :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Glad to see they fitted the rack alright after :whistling2:. That gorilla glue is not so bad to use is it
> anyway glad your pleased with them, and i still think a group of terribilis in one of them :2thumb:


Yeah Gorilla Glue is good stuff. Cheers again for the vivs Richie.

I'm getting hassled to get some.......


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Glad to see they fitted the rack alright after :whistling2:. That gorilla glue is not so bad to use is it
> anyway glad your pleased with them, and i still think a group of terribilis in one of them :2thumb:


Yeah deffinetely terribilis, nice size viv for them, I will have some one day. Sorry to hijack morg but just to say richie, you picked me out some awesome leucs, they have doubled in size and are so bold and there patterns are just awesome, so thanks:2thumb:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah deffinetely terribilis, nice size viv for them, I will have some one day. Sorry to hijack morg but just to say richie, you picked me out some awesome leucs, they have doubled in size and are so bold and there patterns are just awesome, so thanks:2thumb:


No problem Matt i do try my best with things if i can.

Really think you all should go to the frogday even if its just for a look, I know its along way off morg but you would get terribilis there and you now you got to keep the other half happy. Saying that you could always have a new viv built if yours are full just before the show :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

richie.b said:


> No problem Matt i do try my best with things if i can.
> 
> Really think you all should go to the frogday even if its just for a look, I know its along way off morg but you would get terribilis there and you now you got to keep the other half happy. Saying that you could always have a new viv built if yours are full just before the show :whistling2:


Yeah I am 99% sure me and manda will be going so thats all good. I would love to be able to get some Azzies but don't think I have the space, we shall see nearer the time. But if it come to it and I do have space then i will deffinatly be geeting another Richie viv.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You can see my kick ass PJs in the reflection.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

looking good so far, i see what you mean about painting the bottom bit where you can see all the leca and stuff will look lots better. You could do with some small leaved ficus now to cover the back 'sorted' : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

richie.b said:


> looking good so far, i see what you mean about painting the bottom bit where you can see all the leca and stuff will look lots better. You could do with some small leaved ficus now to cover the back 'sorted' : victory:


Yeah, looks much better painted.

I have some sunny white I could add, hopefully that P Scandens I can get growing across the back aswell. Nice.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good. I'm guessing you have a climber in there to spread and start to cover the background. I love back grounds that are covered by climbers. Mine has started to climb on the moss as well now.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah, plus I'll head out to the woods at the weekend and get some more moss for the background. How do you attach it anyway?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> yeah, plus I'll head out to the woods at the weekend and get some more moss for the background. How do you attach it anyway?


I have attached mine using paper clips and just pushing them down at an angle. Because its like foam it goes in pretty easily.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> yeah, plus I'll head out to the woods at the weekend and get some more moss for the background. How do you attach it anyway?


I use cocktail sticks snapped in half just push it through the moss into the gorilla glue that holds it


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I was just going to staple it, but worried about the metal.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

and try to get the moss in sheets so much easier to put in on in big sheets


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was just going to staple it, but worried about the metal.


I would be worried I would crack the glass putting the staples in. I use the plastic coated paper clips, chop them up so I have a u shape and just shove it in.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

All the vivs hooked up to the mister now. No more hand misting!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> All the vivs hooked up to the mister now. No more hand misting!


You might find you will still have to hand mist some areas especially if your having moss so dont chuck your hand mister away yet


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

richie.b said:


> You might find you will still have to hand mist some areas especially if your having moss so dont chuck your hand mister away yet


Boooooooooooo.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You can see my kick ass PJs in the reflection.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
looking great 

what viv is it and size and whats that light hood and how much it cast ya


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Boooooooooooo.


 My old misting bottle died and Wilkos haven't got most of their gardening stuff in yet, but fortunately they did have some diddy clean plastic scent sprayers- it looks a bit foufy, but it does the job!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> My old misting bottle died and Wilkos haven't got most of their gardening stuff in yet, but fortunately they did have some diddy clean plastic scent sprayers- it looks a bit foufy, but it does the job!:lol2:


Mine seem to die after a year, I have the homebase pump ones.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

stewie m said:


> looking great
> 
> what viv is it and size and whats that light hood and how much it cast ya


80 x 40 x 40. PM Richie for prices, not sure if he's ok with me posting them or not.

Lighthood is a twin 24 inch T5 unit with reflectors. £50 each.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> 80 x 40 x 40. PM Richie for prices, not sure if he's ok with me posting them or not.
> 
> Lighthood is a twin 24 inch T5 unit with reflectors. £50 each.


nice size dont think he delivers tho think i asked him befor might be a bit big for what i want tho i now he makes then to order


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

stewie m said:


> nice size dont think he delivers tho think i asked him befor might be a bit big for what i want tho i now he makes then to order


Get loads made and drive there!

Where in Essex are you?


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get loads made and drive there!
> 
> Where in Essex are you?


chelmsford 

dont want loads atm as much as i want loads and racking its not practical with the space i have really


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

stewie m said:


> chelmsford


 
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sorry to hear that.


whats wrong with chelmsford


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

stewie m said:


> whats wrong with chelmsford


Nothing! Haha. I used to live nearby in Colchester.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nothing! Haha. I used to live nearby in Colchester.


oh right cool


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

stewie m said:


> oh right cool


 chelmsford/colchester...hmmm that explains alot:lol2:
Morg you might just be able to push the moss against the background and find it will stay,although the frogs might dislodge it,how long till you get em in there?


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> chelmsford/colchester...hmmm that explains alot:lol2:
> Morg you might just be able to push the moss against the background and find it will stay,although the frogs might dislodge it,how long till you get em in there?


 
what u trying to say


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> chelmsford/colchester...hmmm that explains alot:lol2:
> Morg you might just be able to push the moss against the background and find it will stay,although the frogs might dislodge it,how long till you get em in there?


A few days maybe, want to get them in sooner rather than later.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

stewie m said:


> what u trying to say


Whats your problem?

He was jesting - take a chill pill.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Update: Painting done! :2thumb:

Bit nervous about moving frogs. Hustle them into a cup and then transport them sounds best I think.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Update: Painting done! :2thumb:
> 
> Bit nervous about moving frogs. Hustle them into a cup and then transport them sounds best I think.


Yeah I got them to jump onto my hand, and quickly moved them when i needed to but your way sounds much better, more sensible:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Whats your problem?
> 
> He was jesting - take a chill pill.


 
nothing wasnt being nasty was just asking what was wrong with us essex people i now he wasnt being nasty or any thing


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

stewie m said:


> nothing wasnt being nasty was just asking what was wrong with us essex people i now he wasnt being nasty or any thing


Think there just joking about because of the typical stereotype Essex lad/woman. Like in the only way is Essex.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Think there just joking about because of the typical stereotype Essex lad/woman. Like in the only way is Essex.


maybe i havnt seen that program tho from what i herd its compleat crap and nothing like essex people


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yup. I partly work on the East London/Essex border, and I can say (hand on wallet) that it's nothing like that. At all.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ditto. Now stop fapping up my thread with your inane drivel. Peasants.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ditto. Now stop fapping up my thread with your inane drivel. Peasants.


Sorry Lord Morgan:lol2: Did you get any of the clay done last night?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Mixed it ready for tonight. Game on.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Mixed it ready for tonight. Game on.


Awesome, look forward to seeing the pics of it. I didn't have any luck with clay kept cracking no matter what I did:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Awesome, look forward to seeing the pics of it. I didn't have any luck with clay kept cracking no matter what I did:devil:


Mine worked well the first time. Hopefully with a misting system it will be ok.

I've decided to sell the tall viv and get another like these two. I just don't particularly want any thumbnails atm.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Mine worked well the first time. Hopefully with a misting system it will be ok.
> 
> I've decided to sell the tall viv and get another like these two. I just don't particularly want any thumbnails atm.


Which is the tall viv?, is that the one you made yourself? Is there anything in it at the moment?

Yeah sure your clay will be fine, mine was going OK with just a few cracks but that was sparaying 3 times a day, then I went to Egypt and it cracked. The clay that had moss on it was fine it was just the stuff that was exposed to air.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Which is the tall viv?, is that the one you made yourself? Is there anything in it at the moment?
> 
> Yeah sure your clay will be fine, mine was going OK with just a few cracks but that was sparaying 3 times a day, then I went to Egypt and it cracked. The clay that had moss on it was fine it was just the stuff that was exposed to air.


Old boophis tank. It's fully planted obvs just needs a clean.

Why wana buy it? :flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Old boophis tank. It's fully planted obvs just needs a clean.
> 
> Why wana buy it? :flrt:


 Unfortunatly I can't no space, I am struggling to think where I could put a tank for some more darts that I might pick up from the frog day. Would need another 40x40x40 from richie.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morg firstly to you and Stew sorry if there was offence taken,i was just having a crack with ya...nuff said.Right to what i really wanted to ask ...mate how much does the clay weigh,and is the rack secured to the wall? Mate i am the owner of 2 40 cubes that i bought second or third hand,they came to me because the guy to whom they belonged originally,had his rack fall over:gasp: and the thought of that happening to one of my mates on here fills me with total horror,of course I don't know about the structure of your floor and only have your pics of the rack to go on ,but if this did happen to you and i had kept me gob shut i would be kicking myself for yonks,not scaremongering mate,just genuine concearn, Stu


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Morg firstly to you and Stew sorry if there was offence taken,i was just having a crack with ya...nuff said.Right to what i really wanted to ask ...mate how much does the clay weigh,and is the rack secured to the wall? Mate i am the owner of 2 40 cubes that i bought second or third hand,they came to me because the guy to whom they belonged originally,had his rack fall over:gasp: and the thought of that happening to one of my mates on here fills me with total horror,of course I don't know about the structure of your floor and only have your pics of the rack to go on ,but if this did happen to you and i had kept me gob shut i would be kicking myself for yonks,not scaremongering mate,just genuine concearn, Stu


you didnt affend me mate 

just wounderd what u was trying to about us essex people we not all what people say and think about us guess it depends what part your from


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Morg firstly to you and Stew sorry if there was offence taken,i was just having a crack with ya...nuff said.Right to what i really wanted to ask ...mate how much does the clay weigh,and is the rack secured to the wall? Mate i am the owner of 2 40 cubes that i bought second or third hand,they came to me because the guy to whom they belonged originally,had his rack fall over:gasp: and the thought of that happening to one of my mates on here fills me with total horror,of course I don't know about the structure of your floor and only have your pics of the rack to go on ,but if this did happen to you and i had kept me gob shut i would be kicking myself for yonks,not scaremongering mate,just genuine concearn, Stu


Massive offence taken.

Clay weighs a lot and don't worry I've secured it! I've being testing it's "topple potential" by given it a good old tug from the top. The plan is still to have the heaviest stuff at the bottom aswell.

Added way to much water to the clay so the background will remain horizontal for a while. Also run out of substrate!

Picked up a few plants from homebase.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Stew don't worry don't want to litter Morgs thread,morg:Na_Na_Na_Na: and seriously am glad you have tested it,a rack going over is something we do not want to talk about, so what plants mate and how long does the clay take to settle and be plantable,does one not experiance "erosion" of the clay when it is misted?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wasn't happy with the colour of the clay so removed it. No matter how match peat I added the best I could get was dark grey.

I've used tree fern to cover the back and it's close to being finished. Painting, planting and decor to sort out.

Pics soon.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've used tree fern to cover the back and it's close to being finished. Painting, planting and decor to sort out.
> 
> Pics soon.


 
Excellent choice sir!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wasn't happy with the colour of the clay so removed it. No matter how match peat I added the best I could get was dark grey.
> 
> I've used tree fern to cover the back and it's close to being finished. Painting, planting and decor to sort out.
> 
> Pics soon.


Yeah I couldn't really get the clay very dark when I was doing it. Have you only got the back covered then? Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

AND...since taking the broms out my homemade moss mix seems to be greening up again.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> AND...since taking the broms out my homemade moss mix seems to be greening up again.


Awesome, is that the broms on the back of your exo. Did you use that tree fern off the back or did you have some spare?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Awesome, is that the broms on the back of your exo. Did you use that tree fern off the back or did you have some spare?


Both.

I need to get some more leaf litter before I move the leucs.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Both.
> 
> I need to get some more leaf litter before I move the leucs.


I was going to PM you actually regarding some leaf litter. Have you got any spare magnolia leaves, or know where I can buy/get some? because i want to mix them and oak leaves as I need more for my tank.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I was going to PM you actually regarding some leaf litter. Have you got any spare magnolia leaves, or know where I can buy/get some? because i want to mix them and oak leaves as I need more for my tank.


Dartfrog sells them bud. Decent sized packs too, I have half a bag left.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep. Mine are my own and the ones from dartfrog, which are much larger.

I won't have any more of my own until autumn.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Dartfrog sells them bud. Decent sized packs too, I have half a bag left.





Morgan Freeman said:


> Yep. Mine are my own and the ones from dartfrog, which are much larger.
> 
> I won't have any more of my own until autumn.


Awesome, didnt realise they sold them, will have a look on there then. Thanks guys.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Updates:

More tree fern added. Leucs in. Both tanks need more plants but I'm happy with them, more frog focused than my other tanks.

Also started converting my exo for some whites. I've gone off tree frogs but these I have to have :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Leucs settling in.....You can see the moss starting to regrow.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

And a mushroom just for fun. I also found one growing in my snakes viv, all I have in there is leaf litter!

FTS tomorrow.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Screw you all then.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Screw you all then.


:lol2:

I like the pics of the one spread out on the wall like he's been slung at it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I like the pics of the one spread out on the wall like he's been slung at it.


Like? Oh yeah yeah....like he has.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

nice pics morg what moss is that


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ruislip's finest and a ground down mix I made myself from various tropical mosses.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i like it 

im want some moss but not sure what


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sure there's places near Chelmsford you can drive out to.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm sure there's places near Chelmsford you can drive out to.


cant drive lol

maybe might have to look


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good Morgan, how about pics of the whole viv and rack. Your leucs are looking nice


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Screw you all then.


 likewise dear boy..bloody moss looks like its going to do well mate,why couldn't i have my blummin fts tonite:devil: bummer all look real good luving da leucs cant wait till we start


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Looking good Morgan, how about pics of the whole viv and rack. Your leucs are looking nice


No cos it still looks awful! I've gutted the old Rana viv and it's sitting on the top looking like a dead granny.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> No cos it still looks awful! I've gutted the old Rana viv and it's sitting on the top looking like a dead granny.


Ok, I will let you off. I am jealous that you get to plant up new tanks and I can't


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Updates.....

Both vivs finished aside from extra plants, I like adding them gradually!

Moss is growing but panels look a bit shaggy right now.










Misting...



















The completed part of the rack, just after misting.










Next job.....The white's conversion.

Removed the tree fern for the leuc viv, Cleaned out most of the crap at the bottom, rooting some cuttings, peeled paint of the lower glass panel.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

super cool dude,,,them panels are gonna look great soon ,how long do ya reck on the moss covering them?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Shaz asks" whats the sausage for in the misting pics, or is that a secret for the frogs bedroom:censor:?"


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

looking great morg


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> super cool dude,,,them panels are gonna look great soon ,how long do ya reck on the moss covering them?


It's for the fruit flies. They love a bit of cumberland.

The panels, who knows, if this takes off I'll mix up some more and add it to the bare parts.

I forget what's in it, I know it's ground sphagnum, pillow moss and a few others, water......And possibly yoghurt.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's for the fruit flies. They love a bit of cumberland.
> 
> The panels, who knows, if this takes off I'll mix up some more and add it to the bare parts.
> 
> I forget what's in it, I know it's ground sphagnum, pillow moss and a few others, water......And possibly yoghurt.


Vivs are looking awesome. Really look good together. Nice one.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cheers Matt, I hate vivs all spread out! I'm happy with them, looking forwards to them growing in.

GG on order for the whites, I pretty much have everything I need bar heatmat and top for the exo.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Actually I have a spare heatmat, only 11 x 11 though.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Actually I have a spare heatmat, only 11 x 11 though.


dont like size i find there to lower wattage and do nothing might be all right for tho as your vivs are closs together will keep eacher other warm


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The exo is separate though.

The large slate I've used as pool divider in the leuc tank makes a great feeding platform. Much better than pouring flies then watching him scurry off into the leaf litter.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

White's viv....










ANNNND Moss success!!!!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

That looks awesome! I'm just uploading the pics for you now of the frogs, you can see the jaw better in these ones. I'll put them on FB though rather than here, unless you want them on here?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> That looks awesome! I'm just uploading the pics for you now of the frogs, you can see the jaw better in these ones. I'll put them on FB though rather than here, unless you want them on here?


Create a new album I get lost on your FB!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Create a new album I get lost on your FB!


Haha ok. I'll tag you in one of the pics so it'll take you straight to them.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

:lol2ut them here please Manda,me wants a gander and have a bloody big alergy to face book as people i think are t:censor: s keep trying to contact me,and i do know who they are, please!!!!!!,and Morg,yeah of course its moss success,we could see that from ya last pics...only doubt was yours:lol2: we had total blind faith,well ok the blind is lying,off to burn for me then:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's all about T5 lights.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's all about T5 lights.


Yeah I have a t5 that goes across my leucs and fantastica. It looks really neat. The moss seems to like it and my brows have coloured up under it.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Here they are!

This one is a bit disorientated I think, it likes to walk backwards and tends to flip over when it hops, but it immediately rights itself and eats like there's no tomorrow.


















It's got quite skinny little legs too, I think they're both quite weak as I've not seen either of them climb the sides and they can't hop more than a few cms









And this is the one with the funny jaw, this is how it looks all the time, but it doesn't affect his eating or croaking, he's a real happy little thing, they're both so adorable!









I think he's been affected more by the lack of calcium and vits, he's a bit spindley and his hips stick out


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They have a lovely colour! Are you going to fatten them up? The hips are sticking out, but they're not like super skinny.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> They have a lovely colour! Are you going to fatten them up? The hips are sticking out, but they're not like super skinny.


Haven't they! :flrt: And yes I most certainly am, they tong feed too which is great, one even fed when sat in my hand earlier while I was taking those pics. They really are so sweet, you have to give them good names! I'm gonna feed them later when they wake up, but yesterday they ate at least 5 crickets each :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> They have a lovely colour! Are you going to fatten them up? The hips are sticking out, but they're not like super skinny.


I'm just glad we have got them because we have time to look after them and get them up to a good health. Glad you might have them because I know they will be going to a nice home. Poor things sitting looking so sad and unwell in the shop. We just had to rescue them.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> The exo is separate though.
> 
> The large slate I've used as pool divider in the leuc tank makes a great feeding platform. Much better than pouring flies then watching him scurry off into the leaf litter.


I prefer the flies to do that makes the lazy darts work for there food :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> I prefer the flies to do that makes the lazy darts work for there food :lol2:


You never guess what I've done? I put one of my new cultures in there as a few flies started to emerge...now there's white maggots ALL OVER THE FRONT GLASS.

And I ordered some more cultures as I thought these wouldn't be ready in time.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You never guess what I've done? I put one of my new cultures in there as a few flies started to emerge...now there's white maggots ALL OVER THE FRONT GLASS.
> 
> And I ordered some more cultures as I thought these wouldn't be ready in time.


Oh dear Morgan, bet that looks good. The way I do the fruit fly's is, I have cut a rectangular hole in a cricket tub lid and then poor them into the tub. This means they cant climb out. Works a treat.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You never guess what I've done? I put one of my new cultures in there as a few flies started to emerge...now there's white maggots ALL OVER THE FRONT GLASS.
> 
> And I ordered some more cultures as I thought these wouldn't be ready in time.


frogs will be happy they go berserk for ff maggots i occasionly pour some of the medium onto the leaf litter wash away the medium leaving a pile of maggots and they go mental for em! also has the added benefit that woodlice and springs seem to love ff medium and so the darts get a feast of different bugs!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> frogs will be happy they go berserk for ff maggots i occasionly pour some of the medium onto the leaf litter wash away the medium leaving a pile of maggots and they go mental for em! also has the added benefit that woodlice and springs seem to love ff medium and so the darts get a feast of different bugs!


Yeah I meant to do it.
:whistling2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah I meant to do it.
> :whistling2:


as did i when i found this out :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::bash::bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The White's tank almost complete...










And the leucs enjoying the new viv...




















Very bold now whereas the Azureus have gone super shy in the larger viv.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Retardo is pleased.










Look at that gut!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

manda88 said:


> image
> 
> Retardo is pleased.
> 
> ...


 too many fruit pies:lol2:,alright I'll get me mac...sorry


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I had to use most of the substrate that came with the plants otherwise they'd fall apart, so I'll leave it at least a few weeks for all the chemicals to bugger off.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Tank hitting 27/28 about 8 inches under lights. Sorted I think.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

great vivs so far


----------



## minsh22 (May 25, 2010)

Morgan, you trying to well a viv? Im after a tall one, what sizes?
:cheers: Tom.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had to use most of the substrate that came with the plants otherwise they'd fall apart, so I'll leave it at least a few weeks for all the chemicals to bugger off.


I always try to do this as a precaution, but to be honest I've not actually encountered any problems when I've cut it short.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I always try to do this as a precaution, but to be honest I've not actually encountered any problems when I've cut it short.


 Trouble is Ron unless it was a real nasty then how would we know if there was slow,damage caused,i know mate i am paranoid:lol2:!! 
Morgan those moss treefern panels are gonna look the dogs,buddy can you remember the mix you used exactly, i can some of the components(from what you said before) but not all,on the subject of plants did you find the aluminium plant pic2or3 got real leggy i have them also can get cuttings etc no worries just can't stop it from bolting however much light it gets,maybe tis the warmth,i guess you have pinched the top out. And next to it there is a red fittonia ? i think,with this particulr plant do you always find the new growth to be green and the red to come as the leaves mature.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> *Trouble is Ron unless it was a real nasty then how would we know if there was slow,damage caused,i know mate i am paranoid:lol2:!! *
> Morgan those moss treefern panels are gonna look the dogs,buddy can you remember the mix you used exactly, i can some of the components(from what you said before) but not all,on the subject of plants did you find the aluminium plant pic2or3 got real leggy i have them also can get cuttings etc no worries just can't stop it from bolting however much light it gets,maybe tis the warmth,i guess you have pinched the top out. And next to it there is a red fittonia ? i think,with this particulr plant do you always find the new growth to be green and the red to come as the leaves mature.


Oh, I agree in principle, mate!

I've just plonked a Pilea into the GTF tank- from what I can gather, they all get leggy sooner or later.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking good Morg, do I see Xaxim panels covered in moss there?  Love xaxim, the 2 panels in my Azureas viv are mossing up really nicely with what looks like a couple of diffrerent species.

That 2nd viv with all the leaf litter would make an awesome home for some Ameerega bassieri 'Sisa'. 

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The moss mix was the mixed moss bag 4l from dartfrog. £4.29. Live yoghurt, water, liquidiser....BOSH. No idea if the yoghurt helped as this was on those panels for 6 months without growth, only sprung up under T5s when I changed vivs.

There's some gaps without growth so looks like I'll be buying some more soon.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Looking good Morg, do I see Xaxim panels covered in moss there?  Love xaxim, the 2 panels in my Azureas viv are mossing up really nicely with what looks like a couple of diffrerent species.
> 
> That 2nd viv with all the leaf litter would make an awesome home for some Ameerega bassieri 'Sisa'.
> 
> Ade


It's my Azzie viv, who I hardly see anymore


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> The moss mix was the mixed moss bag 4l from dartfrog. £4.29. Live yoghurt, water, liquidiser....BOSH. No idea if the yoghurt helped as this was on those panels for 6 months without growth, only sprung up under T5s when I changed vivs.
> 
> There's some gaps without growth so looks like I'll be buying some more soon.


At least you finally got some growth- think that's a first on here!:2thumb:

What's the ideal sex ratio/group size with azzies? Would a bigger group be possible and/or more likely to make them bolder?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

No. Male/Female is best.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Odd that your azzies are been shy, they may get bolder as time goes on though, I take it they are quite young? Mine were shy for a fair few months, nowadays they come right up to the door and look at me.

Ron, I've used the EpiWeb moss mix from DF a couple of times, it does best if kept very moist, like on a drip wall, or if it gets sprayed regularly. Different stuff to what Morgan has used I think, but has the same rep for folks not been able to get it to grow. I suspect it's just the moisture that's at issue, it really does like to be kept very wet, at least whilst it gets growing. In my sisa viv I have it on the wall wehre the water fall is, and on some bits of wood and a paranut shell that get fairly damp, and it's sptrouting nicely. Xaxim though will sprout with moss anyway eventually, the panels in my azzie viv weren't seeded with anything. The peat plates in there are sprouting moss and ferns as well though. 

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Azzies are much bolder now.

Crap update, nothing major just bumping this thread as I'll have much more to add soon.



















Didn't notice the top corner when I took this pic below...










As you can see there's a dry patch right in the middle, driving me crazy. Still need more moss mix. The stuff shooting upwards is flame moss that was aquatic and completely dead when I added it.



















Temporary rub incase any frogs come up and I'm not ready to house them. New viv coming next weekend though so that space will finally be filled.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh FFS silly cow has hung that bloody witch up again.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh FFS silly cow has hung that bloody witch up again.


 :gasp:got me????????
Methinks you sir have the moss sorted,also think its a time thing for it to grow from scratch (again reinforced by being lucky enough to go to dartfrog regularly,amazing how much the moss has takien off there.) 
Ade we echo your thoughts on constant damp to start these tropical mosses
Morg vivs are looking cool:2thumb:,spose hand misting the dry patch is the only option ?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

oh mate can we have a pic of the top of the rub to see what you have done for ventilation...whats inside would also be of great interest!! looks like sphag at the bottom? cheers kiddo


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh FFS silly cow has hung that bloody witch up again.


I like the witch!:2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I like the witch!:2thumb:


 Help which witch:gasp: somebody tell me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Help which witch:gasp: somebody tell me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hanging on the side of the rack.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh FFS silly cow has hung that bloody witch up again.


Ahahahaha :lol2:

all those cauldrons in the vivs must have attracted her!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

also must say your tanks look amaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hanging on the side of the rack.


 oh crap i thought that was his missus,i just imagined thats what living with Morg would do to ya:blush:
Opps sorry oh b*ll*xs I'm gonna get it now:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> oh mate can we have a pic of the top of the rub to see what you have done for ventilation...whats inside would also be of great interest!! looks like sphag at the bottom? cheers kiddo


I haven't done it yet! It's just leca and leaf litter atm.

I will have to hand spray that patch, not sure if leaving it all day at work it will remain wet enough. Will have to see.

The moss is still growing, it's much greener than the pics show.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> oh crap i thought that was his missus,i just imagined thats what living with Morg would do to ya:blush:
> Opps sorry oh b*ll*xs I'm gonna get it now:lol2:


Reported for personal abuse! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

andaroo said:


> also must say your tanks look amaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing


Got some broms from Andie coming so will look even better soon!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Reported for personal abuse! :lol2:


touche(sorry no acute acent) and am truely sorry,unless i made ya smile which hopefully i did in which case i will try to be reported more often:2thumb:LMAO


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I haven't done it yet! It's just leca and leaf litter atm.
> 
> I will have to hand spray that patch, not sure if leaving it all day at work it will remain wet enough. Will have to see.
> 
> The moss is still growing, it's much greener than the pics show.


 Yeah i really think you have it nailed mate,am sure too that the pics don't do it justice,i reckon that with hand misting and time the moss will spread there even if you cant keep it as wet as you would like because of that 4 letter word W:censor:K,mate how much yogurt did you use,and did it smell at all?......Shaz say yeah it smelled of strawberries...doh...I'll get her a coat
Reason i asked, about the rub was thinking of setting these up for new frogs for quarantine etc any idea how big a vent/s you will put in the top? 
While on the subject how big is this rub and what were you thinking when setting this up more detail please mate.
Thanks dude 
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Yeah i really think you have it nailed mate,am sure too that the pics don't do it justice,i reckon that with hand misting and time the moss will spread there even if you cant keep it as wet as you would like because of that 4 letter word W:censor:K,mate how much yogurt did you use,and did it smell at all?......Shaz say yeah it smelled of strawberries...doh...I'll get her a coat
> Reason i asked, about the rub was thinking of setting these up for new frogs for quarantine etc any idea how big a vent/s you will put in the top?
> While on the subject how big is this rub and what were you thinking when setting this up more detail please mate.
> Thanks dude
> Stu


I don't think the yoghurt made any difference, this mix sat in my exo and didn't grow for 4 months. Just found out my lights are only 24W T5, so not that powerful at all. Oh, it stunk like hell.

50L, cost about £12. I planned to cut a 6 x 6 inch square and mesh it up, then see how well that held up.

I was going to keep it simple. Leca for drainage with leaf litter for substrate and hiding places. A few cocunut halves and chuck in some pothos or inch plant.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't think the yoghurt made any difference, this mix sat in my exo and didn't grow for 4 months. Just found out my lights are only 24W T5, so not that powerful at all. Oh, it stunk like hell.
> 
> 50L, cost about £12. I planned to cut a 6 x 6 inch square and mesh it up, then see how well that held up.
> 
> I was going to keep it simple. Leca for drainage with leaf litter for substrate and hiding places. A few cocunut halves and chuck in some pothos or inch plant.


 cheers kiddo...wont go there then2 zillion ffs cause us enough odour probs:gasp:
mate my T5 over the 60cubes ie leucs/mystie viv are 24watt,Leucs viv running longest all good so far,plants are all darkgreen seem to be loving it,right plant right place helps,although i don't think this is quite enough to bring out the reds in the broms unless they are very close...caveat...my little lilliputiana in the 40 next shelf up is flecked with red,first time i have seen this !!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

24watt is great, I just assumed mine were more because I've had such good growth! Imagine what the higher output T5s can do......

New viv this saturday from Richie.......:2thumb:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> 24watt is great, I just assumed mine were more because I've had such good growth! Imagine what the higher output T5s can do......
> 
> New viv this saturday from Richie.......:2thumb:


What you planning on putting in there? I'm gonna keep an eye out for some more fants at Frog Day


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

God knows now. Might wait until frog day, but not really that up for it.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> God knows now. Might wait until frog day, but not really that up for it.


Could always just keep an eye out on Classifieds to see if anything pops up and takes your fancy. Either that or you could even ask someone to pick you something up for you on FD, give them your number and they can text you with what they find and you say yay or nay.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Could always just keep an eye out on Classifieds to see if anything pops up and takes your fancy. Either that or you could even ask someone to pick you something up for you on FD, give them your number and they can text you with what they find and you say yay or nay.


Thanks for offering :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Thanks for offering :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


:lol2: well if you want I don't see why not, you don't exactly live far away form us and we'd probably drive past you on the way back to ours anyway.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

But....stranger danger!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> But....stranger danger!


I wasn't even offering in the first place haha, I just suggested it in general if someone you actually know is going and you could get them to do it for you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You want to come to my flat and watch me pee on the floor. I can tell.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You want to come to my flat and watch me pee on the floor. I can tell.


Golden shower.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not sure this would happen on another forum when discussing frog racks.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Probably not, it's cos we're special :crazy:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

New broms from Andie...Arrived today! :no1:





























That's not even half of them, going to use the rest on the viv I'm getting saturday.

The azzie viv is staying brom free, trying to cover the background completely in P Scandens, it looks awesome when all the leaves overlap.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao...very strange thread this....back to the 24 watts he said sheepishly(doesn't really compare to what you and manda have going down:gasp thinks more will give you more colour,again i'll get me mack, and even more anoracky see me thread 
OOOORRRRAAAA
GET IN
I HAVE BEEN
well almost bad
sorry only
FROGGY STUFF:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

More wattage doesn't = more colour stu, just the same colours more brightly lit.  If you need more colour mixing tubes works better, eg. 6,500k with grow lights (eg. Sylvania grolux) which pink pinky purple give more blue and red, offsetting the yellowy green colour you get with 6,500k. That said, I find colours are fine in vivs with 5,800k and 6,500k tubes, as no water filtering out the red component from it so you don't need as much.

I reckon the very green appearance of the pics is probably just the white balance on the camera.

Lovely new broms Morg, they marginatus I can see?

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> More wattage doesn't = more colour stu, just the same colours more brightly lit.  If you need more colour mixing tubes works better, eg. 6,500k with grow lights (eg. Sylvania grolux) which pink pinky purple give more blue and red, offsetting the yellowy green colour you get with 6,500k. That said, I find colours are fine in vivs with 5,800k and 6,500k tubes, as no water filtering out the red component from it so you don't need as much.
> 
> I reckon the very green appearance of the pics is probably just the white balance on the camera.
> 
> ...


Ha good on ya mate,thanks for that,much appreciated.....i thought that the higher wattage would equate to more colour in the broms..logic mate...the closer me broms are to the light source...the more red i see in them,so more of the same he he might equal more red in da broms..., you realise where i was going ,
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah bud, totally, and you are spot on that more intense light leads to more red pigment in red plants.

I think Morgan's problem though is his camera is washing out his pics. I've seen other shots of different things lit with flourescents and he has the same problem, too much green in there.

Be careful with light. In a closed system like a viv too much can prove as bad for plants as too little, light been the driving force for nutrient use.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You want to come to my flat and watch me pee on the floor. I can tell.


Been there, done that:whistling2:

How are the racks coming along?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Yeah bud, totally, and you are spot on that more intense light leads to more red pigment in red plants.
> 
> I think Morgan's problem though is his camera is washing out his pics. I've seen other shots of different things lit with flourescents and he has the same problem, too much green in there.
> 
> ...


Understood mate,and appreciate that camera colours are not reality...drives me nuts lol,and i think the glass messes with the greens too,although to a far lesser extent.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Definitely, as most use optifloat, which has a quite high iron content giving it a green tint. Optiwhite though would really push up the price. Usually though just playing with the white balance can help to clean up the pics, if your camera wont do it then a lot of photo editding software allows you to tweak the balance as well. 

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Had a play about with the camera, found a few settings that work a little better. Nothing major though.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You need one of these Morg Buy Fujifilm FinePix S2750 12MP Digital Compact Camera at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Digital compact cameras..  I've got the older S1500, and it takes excellent pics even in auto mode. 

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's not really an upgrade if I buy a camera at the same price.......!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

It is when the new one has more features and takes better photographs.  It's just a bargain of an upgrade. 

Bang for buck bud. 

Ade


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Had a play about with the camera, found a few settings that work a little better. Nothing major though.


i think we need a bump with some test pics then :whistling2:
nice work on the rack vivs :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I picked up my new viv and also relieved Richie of some plants yesterday. Have most of the "ingredients" to get the final viv sorted so just a matter of getting it done.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well I picked up my new viv and also relieved Richie of some plants yesterday. Have most of the "ingredients" to get the final viv sorted so just a matter of getting it done.


 oh hell c'mon...get it sorted then:mf_dribble:...what will be next mate citrons?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Not today, took too may Piriton and just crashed out for a few hours! Ooops.

No idea mate, if something takes my fancy I'll have it otherwise I might wait until frog day.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not today, took too may Piriton and just crashed out for a few hours! Ooops.
> 
> No idea mate, if something takes my fancy I'll have it otherwise I might wait until frog day.


 Ha thats not good erm no tabs but also needed sleep,so did similar:lol2:,ran out of steam as it were,ok so no immediate plans for the frogs any for the viv always interested in what your at viv wise kiddo,oh and whatever you were pill popping for hope it mends soon :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Almost finished it :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I know that feeling bud. Many years ago I was on Dosulepin, an anti depressant which causes drowsiness. Anyway I was having problems with allergies, so my Mrs gave me some Piriton syrup, oops. Was nasty and ended up sleeping for 5 hours straight in the middle of the day. lol

Looking forward to seeing what you've done this time.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Alcohol does that to me...:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What I have so far...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh, big thanks to Richie for the vivs and terrestrial plants and Andie for all the broms. Sent them before I could pay despite being swerved for money in the past :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking great as per usual.:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Not sure what to do with the sides, I'm thinking cork panels. Guna go for some ficus up the back on this one.

Still got some more broms to use up!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not sure what to do with the sides, I'm thinking cork panels. Guna go for some ficus up the back on this one.
> 
> Still got some more broms to use up!


 agreed looking very cool,ha was thinking on the sides too i guessed you had left them open for visability,mate how will you attach the sides,haven't you got frogs in these?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I might leave the right side open, but I think it's best for frogs if I cover them all ideally.

Nah no frogs in here, the misting system isn't even attached yet and I need to paint the outside. A tiny dab of silicone will do the job.

I'm really, REALLY wanting to get some decent units to hide all the wires, tubes and everything. Though I feel stupid having spent £70 on a rack. Money drainer this frog stuff is.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I might leave the right side open, but I think it's best for frogs if I cover them all ideally.
> 
> Nah no frogs in here, the misting system isn't even attached yet and I need to paint the outside. A tiny dab of silicone will do the job.
> 
> I'm really, REALLY wanting to get some decent units to hide all the wires, tubes and everything. Though I feel stupid having spent £70 on a rack. Money drainer this frog stuff is.


 gottya easy to get confused ,personally i agree i guess it makes them feel ablit more secure but the biggy for me is the climbing frame/planting options.
Yeah thats how we do ours silicone ha though i go a bit overboard i suppose:mf_dribble:
Ere mate yaknow that rack we talked about you could cut it down dead easy...just a thought!
And totally agreed money drainer it is,which is why it all takes so long,ha gotta say bloody worth it though,just have to not make too many duff purchases which is difficult,especailly when your starting out.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I remember the discussion but can't remember the rack we were talking about?

I might knock one up with some plywood. The guys at homebase always forget to charge me when I get wood cut anyway.

In fact I'm going to TRY and draw up a quick design.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I remember the discussion but can't remember the rack we were talking about?
> 
> I might knock one up with some plywood. The guys at homebase always forget to charge me when I get wood cut anyway.
> 
> In fact I'm going to TRY and draw up a quick design.


 Show me the design!!!!!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't draw!

I'm getting Caroline to draw it when she gets in :lol2:

I can count though, ask Richie!


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

Man, those tanks are amazing...nice work mate!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't draw!
> 
> I'm getting Caroline to draw it when she gets in :lol2:
> 
> I can count though, ask Richie!


 :lol2:.....How much did you try to over pay him?
ahhh mate a rack is straight lines,ya can draw that ,oh yeah slap me if your just feeling lazy,have i blown your cover?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good Morgan. Is that gorilla glue on the background?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah and peat.

Eco earth is fired. For good.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah and peat.
> 
> Eco earth is fired. For good.


What sort of peat though?, it does have a nice dark colour to it. I have found that mixing the orchid bark to the eco earth and sticking that on the back gives a much nicer colour to just eco earth.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Spaghnum peat moss.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

OK, sorted out some measurements for a wooden rack and have a very simple design in mind. Won't start it until the summer though. I'm in save mode until July.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> OK, sorted out some measurements for a wooden rack and have a very simple design in mind. Won't start it until the summer though. I'm in save mode until July.


ha ha same as,well nearly: got a little thing to sort first though he he will show ya in a few weeks:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:,we use eco earth on the background,mixed with peat,becuase it hold so much water,'ere mate one thing i noticed recently through my frequent trips to Marcs (dartfrog), is his mosses, that have really started to flourish recently,in the vivs.....he told me that they grow from the ecoearth,ha there might be a use for the stuff after all,though it must have taken 18 months for these to get going :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Death to eco earth.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

good stuff morgy 

i will be converting a shed in to a rep room soon should be a nice project


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wooden rack should cost me around £70.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What's the best way of joining wood? I was thinking something like no more nails then using some big sturdy nails aswell? It has to support the viv.!

Where's stu he's the chippy.....


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

u building one from scratch as your own desgin


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, I did it on a scrap piece of paper at work. It looks like a 4 year old did it.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

ha ha sure its not that bad


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I can understand it, just about.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

thats the main thing


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> What's the best way of joining wood? I was thinking something like no more nails then using some big sturdy nails aswell? It has to support the viv.!
> 
> Where's stu he's the chippy.....


I would use screws rather than nails but yeah some no more nails stuff in there as well would be good. What thickness wood are you going to use to build the frame?


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

As above screws would be more ideal as they 'bite' into the wood, meaning a more secure finish.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's 5cm sq. It will then have plywood over the top to distribute the weight.

What size screws?

I may add extra support beams where needed.

Dendroworld • Login

This is the basic design but with a large overhanging lip at the front to cover the lights.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What's the best way to consctruct the upright beams, 4 continous pieces straight up or small lengths up to each joint with the shelves cut into them for extra strength?

If that make sense.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> What's the best way to consctruct the upright beams, 4 continous pieces straight up or small lengths up to each joint with the shelves cut into them for extra strength?
> 
> If that make sense.


It will be strongest with one solid bit of wood straight up, as then you are creating less joints in the uprights therefore it will distribute the weight to the floor directly and not cause any stress to joints on the way down.

If that make sense.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh, big thanks to Richie for the vivs and terrestrial plants and Andie for all the broms. Sent them before I could pay despite being swerved for money in the past :2thumb:


No worries Morg, it looks good that didnt take you long to furnish that, think i would cover the sides though.
Yer hes a good bloke Andie shame he got ripped off unexpectedly by someone who used to be on here, and also that he has now left the hobby


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sides to come, haven't got that far!

Just rigged up the nozzles, seems to have really delayed the start time so I'm going to try and trim down the tubes and make them as short as possible.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Painted the bottom and sides, I might even leave them like that.



















Moved everything round. White's viv needs new plants, they melted under 34C heat, apart from the calathea that is.

Getting there anyway....


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I stole lights from the white's viv OH MY.

And you can see my little fish tank on the right I'm yet to start on.

Damn condensation on the top viv!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

stewie m said:


> good stuff morgy
> 
> i will be converting a shed in to a rep room soon should be a nice project


 OOORRAA mate ...bring it on


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> What's the best way of joining wood? I was thinking something like no more nails then using some big sturdy nails aswell? It has to support the viv.!
> 
> Where's stu he's the chippy.....


 hey my bitch, (discintly wanting a peice of someone...hate homophobes...sorry will return to me normal mild mannered self!!!!!Ron bro i always got your back).....Sorry mate not very often i get pissed off:devil:. 
AGAIN sorry,....... mate tis far better to use screws,than nails would have reservations about wood glue due to sensiivity issues with darty skin,buddy show me your design and i will help all i can,not chippy though:notworthy:,just make stuff,sorry mate erm was building vivs!!! ha OOORRRAAA another 3 in da pipeline , best would be to mortice each joint then screw,do you understand?...ie take a half out of each vert to correspond to each horizontal,would be careful of the timber too.....totally make sure it is not treated with something,lots is,
be lucky mate 
S


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's 5cm sq. It will then have plywood over the top to distribute the weight.
> 
> What size screws?
> 
> ...


 playing catch up...ten cm screws....hand on let me glass 4 yrs old drawing:lol2:doh mate can't yet to drawing...lmao,whose the 4 yr old now ...doh ha


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> No worries Morg, it looks good that didnt take you long to furnish that, think i would cover the sides though.
> Yer hes a good bloke Andie shame he got ripped off unexpectedly by someone who used to be on here, and also that he has now left the hobby


 Total shame....,agreed on da sides though...:2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> It will be strongest with one solid bit of wood straight up, as then you are creating less joints in the uprights therefore it will distribute the weight to the floor directly and not cause any stress to joints on the way down.
> 
> If that make sense.


 got it in one ha ha but wood might warp lol, matty is spot on though!!!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Painted the bottom and sides, I might even leave them like that.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 Still looks cool mate just them 8 yr old niggles ya know ruddy light glare....blummin substrate,but of course you know this thats why your still serching,still looks cool though ...must reiterate that!!!!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

and in answer to another q elswhere:whistling2:,mate you need around 12cm betwixt the verts,but you gotta factor in how to work around the thickness of the wood...and how much this will push your lights away from the viv,ha you'll still come back to ali,even if it is too blummin expensive...been here before :lol2:..Paul you know what you want just save long enough to get it ...and bud i really know how hard that is,but am sure its right...yeah i use wood lots,it was not an easy choice.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Why 12cm? I was planning on 10cm, the light units are 6cm deep.

I don't have a problem with wooden racking, I just didn't want to put in the work! :lol2:

I plan on painting in something waterproof to solve the potential warping issue. The timber I've been looking at is untreated.

10cm screws....got it!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> would have reservations about wood glue due to sensiivity issues with darty skin,


It wouldn't be anywhere near the darts though and it wouldn't be toxic when dry.




> buddy show me your design and i will help all i can


Nah:lol2:




> ,not chippy though:notworthy:,


Yes you are! :whistling2:




> best would be to mortice each joint then screw,do you understand?...ie take a half out of each vert to correspond to each horizontal


Yeah, I'm not good at actually doing stuff like that though. Could I screw it and then add some metal braces underneath?

Like this but obvs smaller. You know what I mean...


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> OOORRAA mate ...bring it on


dont no when yet gonna try this year but looking more next year wont be just frogs more a mixture


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why 12cm? I was planning on 10cm, the light units are 6cm deep.
> 
> I don't have a problem with wooden racking, I just didn't want to put in the work! :lol2:
> 
> ...


 Mate i have used 12 cm...plus 2x the thickness of the ali ie17 cm between top of viv and floor of viv,with wood,of course you will have a bigger gap betwixt stuff but less room at the front for access,12 cm don't give you much room to play changing bulbs etc,spose its all down to the size of your mitts other little thing,to be aware of is the overall height compared to you its amazing how it all builds up when using 3 high racks


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It wouldn't be anywhere near the darts though and it wouldn't be toxic when dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feasable mate but the ones at the front might mess with things,the biggy mate is the aquired weight of the vivs,so would be much better to have all the bits of wood locked in to each other rather than just relying on screws to carry stuff.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Mate i have used 12 cm...plus 2x the thickness of the ali ie17 cm between top of viv and floor of viv,with wood,of course you will have a bigger gap betwixt stuff but less room at the front for access,12 cm don't give you much room to play changing bulbs etc,spose its all down to the size of your mitts other little thing,to be aware of is the overall height compared to you its amazing how it all builds up when using 3 high racks


Good point, I do have big fat hands.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> feasable mate but the ones at the front might mess with things,the biggy mate is the aquired weight of the vivs,so would be much better to have all the bits of wood locked in to each other rather than just relying on screws to carry stuff.


But it's harder to build now :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

stewie m said:


> dont no when yet gonna try this year but looking more next year wont be just frogs more a mixture


 still blummin interesting stew


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> But it's harder to build now :lol2:


 I know dude am sorry!!!! really would to make stuff easier for ya,but this stuff is so heavy,will always have that mare of a rack failing,messing with me


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morg youve seen my timber shelving in my frogroom thats just 3x2 cls screwed together no sagging no warping no problem :whistling2: mind you its not the nicest looking rack but then its not in the living room :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You've only got to paint it and cover all the gaps though!

Go on take a pic please :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

DENIED.

I might paint over the little gaps where the water is, looks crappy.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome leaf litter bud! Got to be honest though, the back looks a bit rubbish, just another flat brom wall.

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

cool mate ..is it finished,sides,lol,who is it for? Ere was thinking about your rack if you had hinged doors (upwards) then you could despense with the second crossmember as Richie says and still get them lights covered,and more space too, still wanna make you work though with the mortises though :lol2: yeah i know!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Awesome leaf litter bud! Got to be honest though, the back looks a bit rubbish, just another flat brom wall.
> 
> Ade


Yeah, so does your face!

It's not finished :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> cool mate ..is it finished,sides,lol,who is it for? Ere was thinking about your rack if you had hinged doors (upwards) then you could despense with the second crossmember as Richie says and still get them lights covered,and more space too, still wanna make you work though with the mortises though :lol2: yeah i know!!


I think I've worked out a way to do it which should be strong enough *fingers crossed*

Prob Teribs but who knows?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, so does your face!
> 
> It's not finished :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You've never seen my face, I've seen your viv though and a slab of concrete is more artfully arranged. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

He started it Miss, honest. :lol2:

Ner, glad to hear it's not finished, as it really is rather flat looking along that back, get some hardscape in there bud. 

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Went looking for some nice root like branches, couldn't really find anything. Might try some redmoor root or something.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Went looking for some nice root like branches, couldn't really find anything. Might try some redmoor root or something.


 Tis a maatter of finding a fallen tree methinks,very difficult to replicate roots with branches,but finding roots here is like rocking horse sh*t,that said have found a beaut now gotta get a yes to have it,ha can't beat a bit of good ol english oak :2thumb:. mate the best bit of viv wood we have found here was at the top of a 200' cliff,to collect would mean cirtain death:lol2: yeah its still there,life is cruel......bummer!!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I tend to just use redmoor, Sumatra and lianas.

Ade


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Awesome leaf litter bud! Got to be honest though, the back looks a bit rubbish, just another flat brom wall.
> 
> Ade


dunno i like the brom wall all tanks look artificial till they grown in :Na_Na_Na_Na: broms walls give you good viewing as well :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I find frogs are more nervous in brom wall tanks myself, as all of their hiding places are facing to the front. Even once grown in they still look like a flat wall, and broms just don't grow like that in nature.

Anyway, Morg has already said it's not finished, which is fine with me.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You can still have a brom wall and plenty of hiding places.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You can still have a brom wall and plenty of hiding places.


 mate give me a bit more detail on to how you will achieve this....we are very close to setting up our first pum..basti viv...and there will be shed loadsa broms going in this,just got a little bit more homework to do but have a pretty good picture in my head of where we are heading,gonna use a few big leaved climbers in this one coupled with the broms,to give the above
So what ya got?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

For pums?

From what I hear the key is LOADS of broms all different sizes, to give them plenty of deposit sites. Also loads of layers of leaf litter AND a certain amount of ventilation. If your viv can grow orchids, it's good for pums.

What size viv are you planning on?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> For pums?
> 
> From what I hear the key is LOADS of broms all different sizes, to give them plenty of deposit sites. Also loads of layers of leaf litter AND a certain amount of ventilation. If your viv can grow orchids, it's good for pums.
> 
> What size viv are you planning on?


 hey bro all in hand,gonna add extra depth of leafliter,so there will be masses of food for kids neos seem to be the order of the day,sorted,these will go in the 2 60high 50sq base,top left of the bigger rack......originally planned on histos here,but dummy that i am it will be too warm for these,but should suit the pums,just nice,if of course we do our bit:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Had a wicked idea!

Just going to get a thin piece of hardboard and make a frame to go over the chrome rack. If I shuffle the vivs forward just a tad I can get them to sit flush in the gaps.

None of this 800 Euro nonsense.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Should cost me £10.18.

Anyone know how difficult hardboard is to cut?

Not sure if I could cut a square section out the middle though


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Should cost me £10.18.
> 
> Anyone know how difficult hardboard is to cut?
> 
> Not sure if I could cut a square section out the middle though



Its easy to cut with a saw but you will need a jigsaw really to cut the middle out properly, just drill a hole in one of the corners for the jigsaw blade to start and away you go, no problem :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

C's dad is doing it for me. Nice.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> C's dad is doing it for me. Nice.


Bargain :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

total bargain,and no dust to ruin your hair either,you'll look as slick as always,lol it will warp,lmao,nah go for it kiddo:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Won't warp.

I have no hair!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> total bargain,and no dust to ruin your hair either,you'll look as slick as always,lol it will warp,lmao,nah go for it kiddo:2thumb:


Hes already warped Stu, you did mean morgan didnt you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Hes already warped Stu, you did mean morgan didnt you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yeah I did ,erm i know i'm not the sharpest tool in the box,but i managed to work that out for meself mate:lol2: honest!!,although the fact that he is now the shaven haven o the phib world has been a trifle unsettling to say the least,dispair comes in many forms my friend
Stu 
Ps and i did promise not to bring up those carefully wrapped leaks again did i not,oops:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just some grow in/new leaf litter/clean glass pics.










Starting to fill in nicely IMO.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cant help feel I need some more even lighting though.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

They look good if you ask me, and the lighting looks fine. I was looking at my lighting the other day and thought its time i upgraded these t8 arcadia 5% tubes but to be honest the plants are growing like mad so is the moss and the frogs dont care so you know the saying if it aint broke dont fix it.
Just one thing you might want to add a bit more leaf litter to the bottom viv i think you missed a mm or 2 :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I still have loads of leaves, wanted to get rid of them!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

they look very cool sir,:notworthy:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> they look very cool sir,:notworthy:


Thanks S.

Can't wait to see 'em in 6 months or so.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

looks the real deal what with the smart racking too. great talking point for the guests eh
:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

So I've had a change of mind again:lol2:

I sat down and worked out an accurate price for a DIY alu frame and worked out all the cuts I'd need to make.

So far I have £189 for everything excluding the panelling. Probably keep this frame until summer and then have another think.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> they look very cool sir,:notworthy:


ditto


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> So I've had a change of mind again:lol2:
> 
> I sat down and worked out an accurate price for a DIY alu frame and worked out all the cuts I'd need to make.
> 
> So far I have £189 for everything excluding the panelling. Probably keep this frame until summer and then have another think.


 If you weren't bigger than me ....with those huge great monkey arms!!! and me being such a softy(ok untill I'm pushed real hard)....I'd come over and slap ya...LMAO i know mate i know what ya want ...erm have for a while i guess!!! as with all in life make it happen. 
I even think i have said this before too,those vivs you conjure up are properly good,an dude i really mean that!!!,so you need that bloody expensive rack,well actually not so bad,to do em justice,still bloody laughing,:censor: i wish you were nearer and then not only could i slap ya with a bit of ali but i could help!!
'Ere we survived our trip to the darkest corners of the south east,noisey down there is it not:gasp:,got those kids back too(3 infact) might show ya tonight but cabbaged ...maybe tomorrow,tis a problem being a country bumpkin and going to where many peeps are for me,well us
be lucky mate and erm sort yourself out...all this making your mind up is ladies stuff:lol2:
Stu


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> If you weren't bigger than me ....with those huge great monkey arms!!! and me being such a softy(ok untill I'm pushed real hard)....I'd come over and slap ya...LMAO i know mate i know what ya want ...erm have for a while i guess!!! as with all in life make it happen.
> I even think i have said this before too,those vivs you conjure up are properly good,an dude i really mean that!!!,so you need that bloody expensive rack,well actually not so bad,to do em justice,still bloody laughing,:censor: i wish you were nearer and then not only could i slap ya with a bit of ali but i could help!!
> 'Ere we survived our trip to the darkest corners of the south east,noisey down there is it not:gasp:,got those kids back too(3 infact) might show ya tonight but cabbaged ...maybe tomorrow,tis a problem being a country bumpkin and going to where many peeps are for me,well us
> be lucky mate and erm sort yourself out...all this making your mind up is ladies stuff:lol2:
> Stu


you tell him stu lol

what part of the south east


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I'm 6ft 2 of pure masculinity, nobody messes with me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Where in the south eat were ya?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah I'm 6ft 2 of pure masculinity, nobody messes with me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Where in the south eat were ya?


 Ahh man now the computer is messing with me,we were inside the 25 somewhere,properly scarey was following army bill for ages,when we really wanted to glass the red kites,that said was in the big red funbus so nobody messes with me either,more power bla bla. Pics i think are loading put hell knows whats happened now,'ere mate was the EAT deliberate,cirtainly apt if it was subconsious!!
More scareyness when we got back seriously hope that this will be cool tomorrow...all will be explained....def worth posting for those that come behind us.....you'll see,if the pics ever come through,about a second and a half of horror untill me brain started working,now got to wait till tomorrow,ha you'll see:mf_dribble:


----------

